#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Помогите найти монастырь

## Tenzin Dukkar

Доброго времени суток!
Помогите плз найти монастырь, местности Мура (это вроде на территории Амдо) Маюл Самтен Чойкор Линг

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Доброго времени суток!
> Помогите плз найти монастырь, местности Мура (это вроде на территории Амдо) Маюл Самтен Чойкор Линг


В интернетах пишут, будто бы это Голок, провинция Ганьсу (甘肃), авт. округ Ганьнань (甘南, тиб. Канлхо, ཀན་ལྷོ་), уезд Мачу (玛曲, тиб. རྨ་ཆུ་)

----------

Tenzin Dukkar (29.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (29.10.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Как туда кстати наименее затратно добраться? (из Москвы)
Может кто нибудь подсказать?

----------


## Буль

_Мотель Голок не знает
Что из Москвы
Уже заказан рейс..._

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как туда кстати наименее затратно добраться? (из Москвы)
> Может кто нибудь подсказать?


Скорее всего самолётом Москва-Урумчи-Синин. А отсюда уже недалеко. А вообще, напишите в личку участнику Karmashaya, она лучше знает, и может даже знает точнее, где находится этот монастырь.

----------

Tenzin Dukkar (30.10.2011)

----------

